# تردد قناة الوعد وقناة الرجاء



## الامير الحزين (25 مارس 2011)

السلام على اجمل اعضاء

تم افتتاح قناة الرجاء وقناة الوعد على القمر الاوربى



تردد قناة الوعد

10723
h
29900



تردد قناة الرجاء


11470
v
27500


ملحوظة
باقى القنوات اللى فى التردد مش كويسة
ربنا يبارك حياتكم​


----------



## marcelino (25 مارس 2011)

*شكرررررررررا يا جميل
*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (25 مارس 2011)

*كنت نزلت الرجاء قبل كده
لكن اول مره اسمع ع الوعد
ربنا يزيد ويبارك 
ويجعلهم سبب لخلاص ناس كتير
ميرسي ليك​*


----------



## kalimooo (25 مارس 2011)

ميرسي يا امير


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 مارس 2011)

*شكرا لتعبك يا امير
ينقل للعام ​*


----------



## الامير الحزين (26 مارس 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *شكرررررررررا يا جميل
> *​


شكرا على مرورك الجميل ​


----------



## الامير الحزين (26 مارس 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *كنت نزلت الرجاء قبل كده
> لكن اول مره اسمع ع الوعد
> ربنا يزيد ويبارك
> ويجعلهم سبب لخلاص ناس كتير
> ميرسي ليك​*





شكرا على مرورك الجميل 
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## الامير الحزين (26 مارس 2011)

كليمو قال:


> ميرسي يا امير



شكرا على مرورك الجميل 
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## الامير الحزين (26 مارس 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *شكرا لتعبك يا امير
> ينقل للعام ​*



شكرا على مرورك 
وشكرا على نقل الموضوع الى القسم المناسب 
وانا اسف انى وضعتة فى قسم الشباب كان هدفى فقط اكبر اعضاء يشاهدوا الموضوع علشان  ينزلوا التردد عندهم 
ميرسى


----------

